# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Inauguran planta de tratamiento de residuos sólidos en Cajamarca

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cajamarca, jun. 25 (ANDINA).-* Tras una inversión de 2.5 millones de nuevos soles, procedentes del Fondo de Solidaridad Cajamarca (FSC) que administra el aporte voluntario de la minera Yanacocha, fue inaugurada hoy la planta de tratamiento de residuos sólidos de Cajamarca, ejecutada por el consorcio Cumbe Mayo.    _Moderna maquinaria para planta de residuos sólidos en Cajamarca._ 
La obra, trabajada en coordinación con la municipalidad provincial cajamarquina y la ONG Ciudad Saludable, se ubica en el kilómetro 13 de la carretera CajamarcaNamora, sector Cochambul, en un terreno de 50 hectáreas. 
La planta cuenta con vías de acceso interior y exterior, oficinas, servicios higiénicos, cocina, comedor, almacén, caseta de control para el ingreso de personal y ambiente para tratamiento y disposición final de residuos sólidos. 
También infraestructura para procesamiento de residuos orgánicos, ambiente sanitario, abastecimiento de agua, tratamiento de aguas residuales doméstica, depósitos de residuos sólidos y peligrosos, entre otros. 
La inauguración estuvo a cargo de la viceministra de Gestión Ambiental, Ana María del Valle; acompañada del alcalde Marco La Torre, y el vicepresidente de Newmont para Latinoamérica (principal accionista de Yanacocha), Carlos Santa Cruz. 
Del Valle destacó la importancia de la planta en el cuidado del medio ambiente, gracias a la contribución de la empresa privada que, en coordinación con las autoridades, pueden desarrollar proyectos de esta magnitud que beneficia a la población de Cajamarca y provincias cercanas. 
Por su parte, Santa Cruz, refirió que sin la inversión privada resulta difícil desarrollar este tipo de proyectos, como la Plaza Pecuaria, el complejo artesanal Capaq Ñan y, próximamente, el coliseo multiusos. 
Esto es posible gracias a un acuerdo concertado con el gobierno provincial y regional, comentó, tras invocar a las autoridades a seguir apostando por la inversión privada para seguir desarrollando Cajamarca y el país. 
A su turno, el alcalde sostuvo que con la obra se pondrá fin al botadero de Shudall que generaba contaminación. Esta zona se encuentra en cierre definitivo para recuperar las áreas degradadas por acumulación de residuos sólidos, y luego desarrollar un proyecto de reforestación. 
En la actualidad, Cajamarca produce más de 130 toneladas diarias de basura, las cuales serán procesadas en la moderna planta de residuos sólidos, que también beneficiará a localidades cercanas como Baños del Inca, Llacanora, Namora, y Matara.Temas similares: Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Artículo: Minag, Minam, MEM y Produce inauguran hoy IV Congreso de Energías Renovables Reactivarán planta de reciclaje de residuos sólidos en provincia lambayecana de Ferreñafe Minam establecerá plazo para el tratamiento de aguas servidas y residuos sólidos Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------

